# Hornhaut



## Acnalb

Hallo!
Ich übersetze einen Spot über ein Produkt dass Hornhaut entfernt. An der Ferse, Fussballen, Fingern, usw.
Auf Spanish habe ich "piel dura, ,piel muerta,callo, callosidad" benützt.
Hat jemand noch ein gutes Wort für den Ausdruck "Hornhaut"? Vielleicht ein etwas spezifischeres?
Ich bräuchte auch dass prezise Wort für Nagelbett ??? (Finde es nirgendwo)
Herzlichen Dank im voraus.
acnalb.


----------



## Aurin

Nagelbett = matriz de la uña
Für Hornhaut habe ich noch "durillo" gefunden.


----------



## Acnalb

Danke Aurin.
Zum Schluss entscheide ich mich für "lecho de la uña", vielleicht klingt matriz etwas komisch. "durillo" habe ich auch im Dic gesehen, aber ich habe das Wort nie in umgangssprachlichem Spanish gehört. (_Für diese_ _Übersetzung brauche ich sehr direktes, einfaches Spanisch_) Man benütz viel "durície" aber jetzt habe ich nach vielem nachschlagen festgestellt dass dieses Wort gar nicht existiert.Nochmal danke!


----------



## Aurin

Acnalb said:


> Danke Aurin.
> Zum Schluss entscheide ich mich für "lecho de la uña", vielleicht klingt matriz etwas komisch. "durillo" habe ich auch im Dic gesehen, aber ich habe das Wort nie in umgangssprachlichem Spanish gehört. (_Für diese_ _Übersetzung brauche ich sehr direktes, einfaches Spanisch_) Man benütz viel "durície" aber jetzt habe ich nach vielem nachschlagen festgestellt dass dieses Wort gar nicht existiert.Nochmal danke!


 
¿ No será dureza?
"Lecho de uña" suena muy bien.


----------



## heidita

Es lo que buscas, acna, *dureza*.


----------



## Kajjo

Was spricht gegen _el callo_? Häufig sind die einfachsten Lösungen die besten, oder? Immerhin ist das deutsche Wort sehr alltäglich und nicht besonders spezifisch.

Kajjo


----------



## Acnalb

DUREZA!!,kLAR.


----------

